# HR 1022 assualt weapons ban, Petition to stop



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Everyone, please sign this and join the NRA, together we can stop this bill from passing.

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/takeaction/409898348

Also, please email this link to everyone you know that likes guns.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Signed.

huntin1


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

done


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Me too.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Done


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

done


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Signed.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Done


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Signed!

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

Signed it, does anyone know where Earl Pomeroy stands on this issue?
I am thinking about writing him a letter.

Does anyone think this has a chance of passing. Mini-14's this person sounds like a loon.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Well, I'm going to sign, but before I make it final, here's my rough draft and I want to see what you guys think.

"How are we any better than any other country? Our forefathers wanted us to live in the best country we could. They, in doing so, said we can have the right to bear arms, and if we go against what the Bill of Rights stands for, then we may as well be run by dictators. So, consider this: if the Bill of Rights can be tampered with, then how about getting rid of freedom of speach? How about making it illegal to be Christian or Muslum? If someone can take away the right to having a certain gun, then why not get rid of the news or newspapers because someone doesn't like hearing about what's going on in the world? Do we live in the best country we can? I don't think so, there's still flaws, but there always will be. But taking away a mans rights isn't going to make this country better, only worse."


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

done!


----------



## FowlTalker6 (Jul 21, 2006)

Done Deal!!!!!!!! Everyone that visits Nodak should sign this petition.....


----------

